# Microsoft Wireless Network Adapter mn-520 freezes system



## xhk (Jan 3, 2011)

Before you read on, keep in mind I'm new to bsd (coming from linux).

I'm trying to get the card to work on a _very_ old laptop (compaq armada m700) but whenever I plug it in the system just freezes. It is reported to be supported by the wi driver. Apparently it needs firmware >=0.8.0 to work but I don't know how to check that. If I boot with it plugged in the system freezes at this message:

```
wi0: <Microsoft Wireless Notebook Adapter MN-520> at port 0x100-0x13f irq 11 function 0 config 1 on pccard1
```
When it freezes, the hd light glows non-stop although there is no activity (almost as if its some i/o wait).

The goal in the end is to get it to connect to my wpa network.

Any help would be great.


----------



## bschmidt (Jan 3, 2011)

Which FreeBSD version is that? I used a wi(4) PCMCIA device a while ago successfully, so I don't think we have a general issue here. Do you have any other device you can test the port with?


----------



## xhk (Jan 3, 2011)

I forgot to mention its 8.1-release (x86), installed yesterday. I would've edited my original post but it seems such a useful feature is disabled. And I don't like double posting.

I tried doing the following but made no difference:


			
				http://www.unix.com/man-page/FreeBSD/4/wi/ said:
			
		

> WL200 PCI wireless cards are based on a Cirrus Logic CL-PD6729 bridge
> chips glued to an Intersil Prism-II PCMCIA chipset w/o the PC Card form
> factor being present.  These chips are special and require special care
> to use properly.  One must set hw.pcic.pd6729_intr_path="2" in
> ...


----------



## bschmidt (Jan 4, 2011)

Can you provide the dmesg output from a verbose boot, without the card pluged in?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 4, 2011)

I've got one of those cards laying here, and after a fruitless search for updated firmware, my conclusion is that it can be best fixed with a firm supporting base like concrete, and a pure steel or hybrid steel/wood/fiberglass repetitive impact device.  Or maybe a motorized rotary boring tool.  All while making a suitable gesture in the direction of Redmond.


----------



## xhk (Jan 5, 2011)

Here you go.


----------



## bschmidt (Jan 5, 2011)

xhk said:
			
		

> Here you go.



Nothing obviously broken in there, hmm.. I'm outta clue.

Maybe
`# sysctl debug.bootverbose=1`
`# sysctl hw.pccard.debug=1`
`# sysctl hw.pccard.cis_debug=1`
and then plugging in the card might reveal something?


----------

